# WWOR ch 9 & WPIX ch 11 NY are gone,



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I lost ch 9 WWOR & WPIX ch 11 NY HD this morning.I get a searching for satellite message 771.Does this have something to do with this mornings activity ?

Thanks,


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

There's a lot more discussion in a thread started a few minutes later: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=134645


----------

